# Battle.net unable to connect to any servers



## Automag389 (Apr 1, 2005)

I recently reformatted my laptop in preparation for this transfer to a new college, so for kicks I decided to install WC3 (and TFT) which I had lying around. For some reason I can't connect to Battle.net at all. At first, I couldn't connect to US East or West, whereas the Asian and European servers gave me the response, "The CD key provided is invalid," which shouldn't be true because this IS my own legal copy of the game, CD keys and all. The US East and West servers gave me the error, "Unable to connect to Battle.net. You may be trying to connect to an invalid server" etc etc. I tried again today and now all four servers come up with the latter error. This is while trying to play TFT, by the way. Oh, and before anyone suggests issues with my router/firewall, I'm on college internet so fiddling with whatever routers they may have is obviously impossible. And I've tried disabling my firewall completely; still no luck.


----------



## Automag389 (Apr 1, 2005)

Update: I ran the BNet Diag tool and apparently my IP was banned, which makes no sense because this is a new IP for me since I just moved in last week. Is there a way I can reset my IP?


----------

